# Standard Audiogerät ändern



## Gazeran (19. Juni 2012)

Ich wollte bei meinem Laptop (HP Pavilion g7) das Standardaudiogerät ändern.
Von Lautsprecher auf Kopfhörer, so dass das Headset eine höhere Priorität hat als die Lautsprecher.
Soweit so gut, aber es geht nicht.

Ich klicke auf die Kopfhörer -> Als Standard festlegen, geht nicht.
Es kommt keine Fehlermeldung oder irgendetwas... es geht einfach nicht...

Hat evtl jemand eine Lösung?
(Hab schon gegoogled, aber da findet man zu diesem Thema leider nichts...)


----------



## Night2010 (19. Juni 2012)

Hö?

Wenn du bei einem Laptop die Kopfhörer in den Ausgang steckst, sind die Lautsprecher automatisch aus.


----------



## Gazeran (20. Juni 2012)

Eigentlich ja, aber Spiele und WMP bevorzugen immernoch die Lautsprecher... ka wieso...
Und mein alter feind -> Google Chrome...


----------



## Saji (20. Juni 2012)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Ich wollte bei meinem Laptop (HP Pavilion g7) das Standardaudiogerät ändern.
> Von Lautsprecher auf Kopfhörer, so dass das Headset eine höhere Priorität hat als die Lautsprecher.
> Soweit so gut, aber es geht nicht.
> 
> ...



Wäre halt mal interessant zu wissen wie die Fehlermeldung genau lautet. Mach doch einfach davon mal einen  Screenshot.


----------



## Xidish (20. Juni 2012)

Saji schrieb:


> Wäre halt mal interessant zu wissen wie die Fehlermeldung genau lautet. Mach doch einfach davon mal einen  Screenshot.


Wie soll er denn 'nen Screenshot machen, wenn keine Fehlermeldung erscheint? 



Gazeran schrieb:


> ...
> Es kommt keine Fehlermeldung oder irgendetwas... es geht einfach nicht...
> ...



@ Gazeran

Der Webbrowser hat aber nix mit der Hardware zu tun.
Welchen Soundchip hast Du denn auf den Laptop - ist dafür auch der Treiber installiert?
Und Spiele & WMP bevorzugen eigentlich gar nix - es wird nur dort der Sound wiedergegeben, was angeschlossen und eingestellt ist.


----------



## Gazeran (20. Juni 2012)

Also im Gerätemanager steht:
IDT High Definition Audio CODEC
und
Intel(r) Display Audio

dazu ist aber noch irgendein SRS-Audio-Einstellungsprogramm installiert (bringt nichts wenn ichs deinstalliere, gibt darin auch keine einstellungsmöglichkeit :S)

Hab schon versucht es mit der Holzhammermethode zu machen und es direkt in der Registry zu ändern, dazu müsste man aber erstmal den eintrag finden...


----------



## InfinitasAntares (20. Juni 2012)

Ich hatte mal das Problem das ich bei Masseffect den Sound nicht auf mein Headset gebracht, will Familie am abend ja nicht mit lauter soundkulisse stören. Da habe ich bei meinem Notebook die Lautsprecher deaktivert und beim Headset die option "anwendungen haben die alleinige konntrolle über das Gerät" deaktiviert. und es ging. Evt hilft dir das ja

Logitech USB Headset H530 <<< Find ich top (Ca 50€)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (20. Juni 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Wie soll er denn 'nen Screenshot machen, wenn keine Fehlermeldung erscheint?



Fuck... verlesen...


----------



## Gazeran (26. Juni 2012)

Balthasar1981 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal das Problem das ich bei Masseffect den Sound nicht auf mein Headset gebracht, will Familie am abend ja nicht mit lauter soundkulisse stören. Da habe ich bei meinem Notebook die Lautsprecher deaktivert und beim Headset die option "anwendungen haben die alleinige konntrolle über das Gerät" deaktiviert. und es ging. Evt hilft dir das ja
> 
> Logitech USB Headset H530 <<< Find ich top (Ca 50&#8364
> 
> ...



Hat leider nicht geklappt, aber danke trotzdem für den Vorschlag...

edit: Problem gefunden! Lag am flash player, den neu installier und alles war ok..
neues problem: teamspeak schaltet alle sounds (ausser den teamspeak sound) auf lautsprecher.. wieso?

edit2:
F*ck logix!
Ich musste das headset deaktivieren, damit alles auf dem headset läuft ^^


----------

